# Maltese Breeders in Texas



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm trying to help someone who lives in Midland, Tx to find a good breeder.

When I looked up the breeders on the AKC website they listed many for Texas, but the only ones I recognized are Rapsody and Pashes. 

Anyone know of others I can refer this person to? Are all the breeders listed on AKC supposed to be reputable?? I assume they are, but I just never heard of their names before....


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

:: Adura Maltese :: Simply Adorable :: -- They are located in Texas. They have Rhaspody lines.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Euphoria Maltese

Euphoria is another one. She works with Tonia at Rhapsody but now has her own breeding program.

I don't think I'd go by the AKC site. You still may get BYB's on it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

k/c mom said:


> Euphoria Maltese
> 
> Euphoria is another one. She works with Tonia at Rhapsody but now has her own breeding program.
> 
> I don't think I'd go by the AKC site. You still may get BYB's on it.



Great minds think alike! I was just going to post Euphoria/Jessica.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: Thank you very much! I'm on a mission for someone I don't even know.....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There is also Veranda Maltese /Barb Davis, in Tyler, Texas. She has Marcris, Rhapsody, Divine lines.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And Tajon is in Tulsa, Oklahoma which isn't too far from Texas. I think Rhapsody and Europhia are the closest to her. Tonia (Rhapsody) has puppies available and Jessica (europhia) has a puppy and a female retiree I believe.

It's so sweet of you to help this stranger that contacted you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tulsa is a VERY long way from Midland. I think you all forget how big Texas is. lol


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I have family that lives near Midland. Texas is a huge state. It is always a good feeling when you help someone just because. :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tina said:


> I have family that lives near Midland. Texas is a huge state. It is always a good feeling when you help someone just because. :biggrin:


Thanks Tina. I was worried at first, but once I got started.....I couldn't stop....I even appoligized to her for giving her so much info..... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The A Team said:


> * Are all the breeders listed on AKC supposed to be reputable??* ....


 In a perfect world, yep, they should be. But NOPE they're not.:thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My friend Denise Hunter is in TX and she has an awesome new website: Valletta Maltese - Showdogs, Puppies, Breeding, American Maltese Association, Champion, Pedigree, Fort Worth, Cresson TX She is relatively new, but is working with Tammy and Tonia, so she has some amazing dogs.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I've also been trying to help some friends looking for a malty....I called Tonia Holibough...but have never heard back from her....I looked at Valleta, very nice looking pups...I'm going to tell my friends about her. Thanks.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks!!!!!! I supplied this person with links to ALL of your suggestions. I'll let you know if I ever hear back from her. ......gosh I hope she's a real person honestly looking for a puppy.....

She tracked me down by seeing a picture of Archie in a "Bark" magazine. It's amazing the amount of info you can get by googling something! :w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There is also Susan's Maltese in Texas, Ed & Susan Kennedy. Ed participates occasionaly on this forum under the user name PurePaws.

Maltese Puppies | Maltese Breeders | Puppies for sale | Dogs


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> There is also Susan's Maltese in Texas, Ed & Susan Kennedy. Ed participates occasionaly on this forum under the user name PurePaws.
> 
> Maltese Puppies | Maltese Breeders | Puppies for sale | Dogs


Crystal, what is that link that's in your post? Puppies for Sale??? Did you put that there???? 

If I ever hear back from that person, I'll let her know about Susan's Maltese.....I'm afraid I may have scared her away with so much info, LOL....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Crystal, what is that link that's in your post? Puppies for Sale??? Did you put that there????
> 
> If I ever hear back from that person, I'll let her know about Susan's Maltese.....I'm afraid I may have scared her away with so much info, LOL....


Pat - that's the URL link to Susens Maltese - the Kennedy's site.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Crystal, what is that link that's in your post? Puppies for Sale??? Did you put that there????
> 
> If I ever hear back from that person, I'll let her know about Susan's Maltese.....I'm afraid I may have scared her away with so much info, LOL....





Snowbody said:


> Pat - that's the URL link to Susens Maltese - the Kennedy's site.



Wow...that is not what I expected the link to look like but Sue is right, it's the link to Susens Maltese, a responsible show breeder. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - that's the URL link to Susens Maltese - the Kennedy's site.





Crystal&Zoe said:


> Wow...that is not what I expected the link to look like but Sue is right, it's the link to Susens Maltese, a responsible show breeder. :thumbsup:


 
:HistericalSmiley::blush: Whoops....now why didn't I realize that!!! It just sort of looks like those spammer links.... LOL, I'm so dumb.....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

CloudClan said:


> My friend Denise Hunter is in TX and she has an awesome new website: Valletta Maltese - Showdogs, Puppies, Breeding, American Maltese Association, Champion, Pedigree, Fort Worth, Cresson TX She is relatively new, but is working with Tammy and Tonia, so she has some amazing dogs.


Thank you Carina! It took me long enough to get my website up. :blush: I am very pleased with my webmaster's work. I got a call and email from someone and I am going to call her back today. :thumbsup:


----------

